# Mixing Duck and Goose decoys



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

This weekend went out for some early goose action. When I scouted the field it had a mixture of ducks and geese in it. They were mixed together. So for my spread the next morning I put out all the decoys I had. (32 FB/Shell Geese and 12 FB mallards). Even though you cant shoot ducks we had ducks flying around our spread all day. What are people thoughts about putting a dozen FB mallards in the spread. We mixed them in by our blinds mostly to try and conceal them more. My thoughts were if geese see ducks flying around the our spread it would draw them towards it not push them away. I could also be totally wrong in my thinking. Let me know what you guys think. Just trying to plan for next weekend.

Thanks


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Unlikely to hurt or help much IMO.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

How did the geese react


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

We had flocks come in like normal. It didn't seem to affect them. I thought it would also ad a few more bodies to my spread to make it look bigger from farther away as well as bring more action around the spread.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Then i wouldnt change a thing. If for nothing else but to give you mallards to watch while waiting on the next flock..


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

I second all comments. If that's what you saw in the field then I would absolutely try to replicate it. Like kpgoose said, at least you can watch ducks work the spread until the next flock comes by. You are a lucky guy, I haven't had an opportunity to get out yet.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

slough said:


> Unlikely to hurt or help much IMO.


X2


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you are in an area with pressured, decoy shy birds sometimes adding a few duck decoys to make your spread different from anyone elses can get you a few more birds.


----------

